# Create bootable USB drives the easy way !



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2017)

Hai,

*Create bootable USB drives the easy way

*s10.postimg.org/hycqyr6t5/screenshot-rufus.akeo.ie-2017-04-03-12-30-57.png


*Rufus is a utility that helps format and create bootable USB flash drives, such as USB keys/pendrives, memory sticks, etc.
         It can be especially useful for cases where:            


you need to create USB installation media from bootable ISOs (Windows, Linux, UEFI, etc.) 
you need to work on a system that doesn't have an OS installed 
you need to flash a BIOS or other firmware from DOS 
you want to run a low-level utility 
                  Despite its small size, Rufus provides everything you need!

*Supported Languages:*


_Azərbaycanca_,_Bahasa Indonesia_,_Bahasa Malaysia_,_Български_,_Čeština_,_Dansk_,_Deutsch_,

_Ελληνικά_,_English_,_Español_,_Français_,_Hrvatski_,_Italiano_,_Latviešu_,_Lietuvių_,_Magyar_,_Nederlands_,

_Norsk_,_Polski_,_Português_,_Português do Brasil_,_Русский_,_Română_,_Slovensky_,_Slovenščina_,_Srpski_,

_Suomi_,_Svenska_,_Tiếng Việt_,_Türkçe_,_Українська_,简体中文,正體中文,日本語,한국어,ไทย,

עברית,العربية,فارسی.
 *System Requirements:*

         Windows XP or later, 32 or 64 bit doesn't matter. Once downloaded, the application is ready to use.

*Download: *rufus.akeo.ie/downloads/rufus-2.12.exe
*
Download the executable and run it – no installation is necessary.
         The executable is digitally signed and the signature should state:            


_"Akeo Consulting"_ (v1.3.0 or later) 
_"Pete Batard - Open Source Developer"_ (v1.2.0 or earlier)
 *Notes on DOS support:*

         If you create a DOS bootable drive and use a non-US keyboard, Rufus  will attempt to select a keyboard layout according to the locale of  your system. In that case, FreeDOS, which is the default selection, is recommended over MS-DOS, as it supports more keyboard layouts.

*Notes on ISO Support:*

         All versions of Rufus since v1.1.0 allow the creation of a bootable USB from an ISO image (.iso).
         Creating an ISO image from a physical disc or from a set of files  is very easy to do however, through the use of a CD burning application,  such as the freely available CDBurnerXP or ImgBurn.

*Notes on UEFI & GPT support:*

         Since version 1.3.2, Rufus support UEFI as well as GPT for  installation media, meaning that it will allow you to install Windows 7,  Windows 8 or Linux in full EFI mode.
        However, Windows Vista or later is required for full UEFI/GPT support.  Because of OS limitations, Windows XP restricts the creation of UEFI  bootable drives to MBR mode.

*Rufus Faqs:*github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ*

*Source:**rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 4, 2017)

So Can I use to take backup from a crashed OS partition e.g: C drive ?


----------



## TigerKing (May 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> So Can I use to take backup from a crashed OS partition e.g: C drive ?


Nope, I guess you can't.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 2, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> So Can I use to take backup from a crashed OS partition e.g: C drive ?


If the OS crashes and boot fails, you can use a live USB linux drive and copy content from the partition.


----------



## TigerKing (May 2, 2017)

^ or


Zangetsu said:


> So Can I use to take backup from a crashed OS partition e.g: C drive ?


you can try hiren's boot cd, Download Hiren’s BootCD 15.2 | HBCD Fan & Discussion Platform
or new tool DLC Boot
(portable win xp not supported by intel 7th gen.)
Also there are many ways and software to recover data from crashed OS (C drive).
Hiren's BootCD Fan & Discussion Platform
Rebooted Hiren's version
Windows 10 Recovery Tools - Bootable PE Rescue Disk
Sergei Strelec - Загрузочные диски
DLC Boot
Easy2Boot
*falconfour.com/
Ultimate Boot CD - Overview
*paul.is-a-geek.org/aio-srt/
The Trinity Rescue Kit
www.ubcd4win.org
*www.boot-disk.com/
*knoppix.net/
*developer.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/windows-assessment-deployment-kit
*windowsmatters.com/category/windows-pes/
*technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hh826071.aspx

*www.system-rescue-cd.org/
*sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
*www.aomeitech.com/pe-builder.html

List of all
*www.gegeek.com/


----------



## billubakra (May 5, 2017)

A little question, I have .iso file of Windows 10 how can I create a bootable usb with rufus? I am a little confused. Also once the bootable usb is created, can we use the same pen drive to store other data?


----------



## TigerKing (May 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> A little question, I have .iso file of Windows 10 how can I create a bootable usb with rufus? I am a little confused. Also once the bootable usb is created, can we use the same pen drive to store other data?


Yes you can use for storing data also, if there is enough space for storing data.
Check Rufus site for creating bootable usb.. Google it.
I always keep data on bootable USB, I made copy of office 16 iso and Windows iso file in USB by creating seperate folder or main directory.


----------

